# picking a blank



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

looking at the following st croix rod blanks.
2srs80m
2sw80hf
3srs80m
2sw80mhf

are there any other blanks that i should be considering that are comparable, maybe cheeper? 

this is what im looking for
1pc
around 7-8ft
lure weight around 1/2-2or3
fast action
light as hell

im trying to build my ultimate spinning rod for throwing bucktails/mirrolures/storms and even some 2&smallbait. big priority to casting distance,blank weight, and being able to handle a big(30lb) fish in fast current.

any and all advice welcome!!!!


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

GI80XHXF

rated 3/4-3, but it'll do lighter. Very fast & light. It's fun with pups but has the balls to land very large fish. I landed several 40# class drum with it this summer.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

thanks, looks like a good one. is it all graphite? reason i ask is i heard graphite rods break easy.
and i dont know what all the sc1 sc2 sc3 means?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

yes it's graphite, but if you want light and strong, that's pretty much what you're stuck with. Glass is more rugged, but generally heavier.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Since you're not too far away from Providence Forge, take a ride down to FishSticks4u one day and take a look at their inventory. They may not be St Croix, but they have a couple trash cans full of blanks that are perfect for trout rods. I have one that I got out of there that I wouldn't trade for anything, and it was a whopping 8 bucks. I couldn't be happier with it. Call Ray and pick a day to come down. It would have to be in the morning before 11 or on a Saturday though. Well worth the drive IMHO.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

whopping 8 bucks a blank. thats sooo expensive.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I'll second*

what basstardo said.

Fishsticks 4u is well worth the trip.
They have a slew of blanks to look at and fondle.

They carry Rainshadow, WRI,CTS, AFAW, and prolly a couple of others I can't think of. And yes they have a budget bin that can be picked thru at very cheap prices.

I'm visiting them most every Saturday, when I ain't fishing.

And they have most every conceivable thread color and guide choices to help you put together a rod to your liking, along with all the other necessities, epoxy, finish , etc.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

so im guessing this guy runs fishsticks4u out of his house? 
only reason i say that is, i called the store# saturday(no answer) so i thought it may just be busy, so i drove down(1hr), following the map-quest directions i arrive at someone's residence. so i called a few more times (no answer). oh well
so the girlfriend convinced me that as long as we were there, we might as well go to short pump and blow all my money.

nice little saturday


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

an american tackle ATX are good blanks for what ur looking for


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

*rod blanks*

I am getting in to rod building myself. I live in the williamsburg area and would like to know where fishstix4u is located. I would like to go by there and get me a couple of blanks to play with. 


Dan


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You absolutely have to call them before 10:30 during the week. Ray works another job and is only there in the morning for a few hours. I'm not sure the hours that Robert is there. They literally have a little shop in the middle of nowhere in front of a house. You would NEVER guess it was there. If you plan on going, you absolutely have to call ahead and make sure someone will be there.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Lip Ripper said:


> so im guessing this guy runs fishsticks4u out of his house?
> only reason i say that is, i called the store# saturday(no answer) so i thought it may just be busy, so i drove down(1hr), following the map-quest directions i arrive at someone's residence. so i called a few more times (no answer). oh well
> so the girlfriend convinced me that as long as we were there, we might as well go to short pump and blow all my money.
> 
> nice little saturday


Unfortunately the address you drove to was Robert's house - about 30 minutes away from the shop. The first time I went to the shop, I went to Robert's too! After calling and getting some directions, Ray still drove out and a met me and I followed him in. It's definitely worth the trip, and they take care of the Virginia boys!! They're in the boonies and are set up primarily for mail order, but they welcome visits from the locals.


----------

